# My Flame Race Sand Boas Had Babies!



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

My flame race sand boas just had 10 beautiful fat little buggers!
Enjoy








More pic's








This is what they grow up to.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

congrats on the babys man


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

woot congrats on the new additions. they are gorgeous


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

They the same style of growth and hunting as the all black Sand Boas?? I don't have a lot of knowledge of snakes but my buddy had one and he said it would only get about 4ft but it would get thick as hell. The way they hunt ripped too as they came from below


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> They the same style of growth and hunting as the all black Sand Boas?? I don't have a lot of knowledge of snakes but my buddy had one and he said it would only get about 4ft but it would get thick as hell. The way they hunt ripped too as they came from below


 I don't think these get 4". I think these will only get like 2ft but i could be wrong.

nice sand boas.


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks guy's.
The female gets to 24" to 36" max and fat bodied and the males get to 15" to 18" and are not as fat bodied.
here is another pic of a baby.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wow in the first pic they look big. in the last pic u can see how really small they are


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

some more pic's of what they grow into.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool and thanks for the info!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

are they a tame species? have you ever been struck?>


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi thanks
These are very tame I have been bitten though they hide in the bedding and leave there head out only and if anything goes near them they fly out with a side ways motion and nabe it!! I used to feed them dead feeders y hand but do to them sometimes nabbing me i know use a long needle nose plyers too hold the food in by them... But they will never bite you when holding them they are very tame... just scoop them up out of there bedding from the far end of there body so they don't think you are a food item.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice man, you should post a feeding video


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very cool on every level.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

love the colourings of the adults. keep on posting updates


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Here are some photos they just shed for the first time last night they where born on 8/24 they are starting to show nice color already i don't believe it they should be on Fire in a few months!








enjoy! 
Females first two photos 

















Males


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice man looks like an amazing clutch, and with all those females you sure will be producing more babys







Love the updates


----------

